# Found dove/white pigeon in arlington, tx



## AmieLea (May 17, 2012)

We were walking our dogs and our dog rounded a corner and bumped into the bird. It didn't fly away, but fluttered its wings and walked around. The bird seems healthy but unable or unwilling to fly. It has a purple band around its leg but nothing written on it. We brought it home, offered water and put some towels in a box for it to rest. I'm hoping someone can help. I have no experience with birds but I was afraid to leave it alone and helpless. There were a lot of kids and animals around. We're in south arlington, tx. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

AmieLea said:


> We were walking our dogs and our dog rounded a corner and bumped into the bird. It didn't fly away, but fluttered its wings and walked around. The bird seems healthy but unable or unwilling to fly. It has a purple band around its leg but nothing written on it. We brought it home, offered water and put some towels in a box for it to rest. I'm hoping someone can help. I have no experience with birds but I was afraid to leave it alone and helpless. There were a lot of kids and animals around. We're in south arlington, tx. Thanks in advance for your help.


If there is no info on the band on its leg ,you need to keep that bird or find it a new home and as far as food goes it needs a nice grain mix or at least a nice wild bird food mix and maybe some grit with fresh water to get it thru the day to keep it happy .


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

AmieLea said:


> We were walking our dogs and our dog rounded a corner and bumped into the bird. It didn't fly away, but fluttered its wings and walked around. The bird seems healthy but unable or unwilling to fly. It has a purple band around its leg but nothing written on it. We brought it home, offered water and put some towels in a box for it to rest. I'm hoping someone can help. I have no experience with birds but I was afraid to leave it alone and helpless. There were a lot of kids and animals around. We're in south arlington, tx. Thanks in advance for your help.


If the band is one without info on it then the bird is yours. They eat grains and legumes and love to take baths too..some grit in a seperate croc. If you need to find a home we have an adoption/ for sale thread here. you would state your state and what the breed of pigeon is... if you post a picture we may beable to tell if it is a homing pigeon or king pigeon or another breed.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

AmieLea - Are you located any where near Brenham, Texas? They have a white dove release company there for weddings that use white homers???!


----------

